# Campbell Lakes crappie



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

I saw a post in another thread about this but rather than hijack that thread I decided to open this one...

Does anyone do good when Crappie fishing at Campbell Lakes? It's a nice series of lakes and its relatively convenient but I didn't do well the last 2 times I've gone.

I typically fish the North East lake (close to the parking lot). At one time, on the right about half way down that lake there was a nice brush pile where you could catch a lot of nice gills and crappie but it looks like its been cleared out. It seems like these lakes really suffer from lack of cover since they used to be pits. But, maybe I'm just not fishing the right places. It be a great place to add some stake beds - if that's allowed.

mkl


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for sending the link to the previous post. I must have just been away a few days. 

I've not had a ff on that lake but I'm grateful for that info you gave. I may try to get one on my jon boat. One day my dad and I carried my jon boat from the back of his pickup to the north east lake and fished from it. (If I remember correctly, you are not allowed to have a trailer but you can use a yak or a jon boat provided you don't pull it in on a trailer). Anyway - we didn't do very good but we would have never seen the structure you mentioned. 

This really makes me want to bring a ff along next time. Let me know what you find out about adding structure. The few crappie my dad caught about 3-4 years ago from that lake were real nice. And - yes - I know there's lots of shad in those lakes too so they may have been what showed up on the ff.

mkl


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

try spring time


----------



## swohioangler (Jun 21, 2007)

I am glad people are talking about Campbell Lakes Preserve. As far as Crappie are concerned, I have had the best luck in the Northeast Lake. Just like you said, on the right side of the Northeast lake about 3/4 of the way down there is a brush pile (last time I went was fall). I have had great success in that spot with waxies and small crappie jigs. If that brush pile is gone, that is a shame. I have had good luck with largemouth and carp on that end of the lake as well. Another good area I have had luck with is the Center lake in the corner right before they have the area fenced off due to erosion. I wish they would re-open the area that runs along the Whitewater river, because I used to catch many Crappie and Bass there. You could also try Miami Whitewater forest nearby for Crappie. That is my all time favorite panfish lake. Small crappie jigs are the ticket.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

You might want to check the jon boat law at campbell. It has been over a year since I have been there. But I thought it was canoe and kayak only. I just don't want to see anyone get in trouble.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

imalt said:


> You might want to check the jon boat law at campbell. It has been over a year since I have been there. But I thought it was canoe and kayak only. I just don't want to see anyone get in trouble.


I contacted the park last year. Any portable registered vessel is allowed, but no trailers and no motors of any kind, including trolling motors, are allowed on the lake. They want to keep it as quite and "natural" as possible. Most of the lakes are small enough that rowing isn't an issue unless it it windy. Very pretty lakes out there...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i knew that the very first time going out there.. it's on the hamilton co parks website as well, i remember in april 08 a guy at miami was catching crappies 
off the pier with a bobber and jig with wax worms


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> I contacted the park last year. Any portable registered vessel is allowed, but no trailers and no motors of any kind, including trolling motors, are allowed on the lake. They want to keep it as quite and "natural" as possible. Most of the lakes are small enough that rowing isn't an issue unless it it windy. Very pretty lakes out there...


I may know someone that has taken a unregisterd portable vessel out there a few times.


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

swohioangler said:


> Another good area I have had luck with is the Center lake in the corner right before they have the area fenced off due to erosion. I wish they would re-open the area that runs along the Whitewater river, because I used to catch many Crappie and Bass there. You could also try Miami Whitewater forest nearby for Crappie. That is my all time favorite panfish lake. Small crappie jigs are the ticket.


If you were there last year and the brush pile was still there then, then I probably just couldn't see it from a distance. Good to know it's still there.

When I was canoeing down the WW last summer, I saw someone bank fishing the river where the back of the lake is so I assumed he walked back there from Campbell. 

I like Miami Whitewater - it's convenient and cheap to rent a boat. I usually bring my trolling motor and battery along. The only problem with that lake is that the crappie I generally catch are on the small side. Right now, I'm working a few miles from Winton Woods so I'm anxious to rent a boat and fish that lake for crappie this spring. I haven't been there since I was a kid.


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

Can u get to some crappie from shore? Never had much luck there, seemed to Beverly little structure on the shorelines.. Fished ww for crappie a few years back, less numbers than mww but you get into some larger size.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I contacted the park last year. Any portable registered vessel is allowed, but no trailers and no motors of any kind, including trolling motors, are allowed on the lake. They want to keep it as quite and "natural" as possible. Most of the lakes are small enough that rowing isn't an issue unless it it windy. Very pretty lakes out there...


 
Yeah I think they have lost control of the no motors thing now. Two of the lakes levies have been breached by the WW river and I can tell you I have run my jetboat into the lakes from the river. Two of the lakes are now part of the navigable waterway.


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

I have fished cambell and caught several crappie out of the very back lake. quite a far walk tho. we go there in spring and usually do well. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

